

World’s Ocean circulations revealed by lost ship load of toy ducks - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.350resources.org.uk/2011/02/27/worlds-ocean-circulations-revealed-by-lost-ship-load-of-toy-ducks/

======
gus_massa
This is a copy of the article linked at the end:

[http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/lost-at-
sea-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/lost-at-sea-on-the-
trail-of-mobyduck-2226788.html#)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You're right, and I'd like to delete this and submit the original. But not
sure that's reasonable, so I've submitted that original from the Independent,
and please, people, go there, not to this one.

Unless it's too late ...

~~~
alecco
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2267970>

